
DeepMind Ethics and Society Blog – "The Case for Fairer Algorithms" - williamtrask
https://medium.com/@Ethics_Society/the-case-for-fairer-algorithms-c008a12126f8
======
John_KZ
This is becoming a real problem really fast. Resumes are automatically trashed
because of keywords, employers sharing histories and data of previous workers
is just around the corner, credit decisions, insurance costs and access to
certain services will be denied based on opaque (and often wrong) ML
algorithms, personalized price gouging in web stores is in the making, and who
knows what's next.

What we need is a law preventing companies from treating customers differently
unless there's a strong reason (ie pregnent women, age restriction) and they
specify exactly why. We also need to ban companies that collect and trade
personal data. Of course that's a mammoth task and the easiest way to achieve
the goal is to create technological interlocks preventing leakage of personal
data while busting the biggest data trading companies.

